# Center channel for 110" screen?



## Nodrog (Dec 29, 2011)

What do people use for a center channel for projection screens? I find that I put a center channel speaker below the screen all the voices are coming from below the screen. This is distracting. I tried a speaker behind the screen but since my screen is not perforated the sound did not come through very well. It also created resonant echo between the wall and the screen. Sounded like I was listening the the bathroom. So my best option at this point is no center channel. This sounds great where I sit, right in the middle. Not so good for people on the side though. What I need is a virtual center channel that works at any seating location.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you angling the center channel upward to the MLP?


----------



## Nodrog (Dec 29, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> Are you angling the center channel upward to the MLP?


It doesn't make a difference. I am only 8' from the screen. You can still hear the vocals from the bottom of the screen.


----------



## jdubs75 (Jan 25, 2016)

Sounds like you need an AT screen.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

^ +1.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What center channel are you using, is it a matching model to your mains?


----------



## Nodrog (Dec 29, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> What center channel are you using, is it a matching model to your mains?


I've tried several different center channel speakers. The bigger one's sound better but you can still localize voices coming directly from it. It's the nature of 5.1 (or 7.1) surround sound. All the vocals come from the center channel. It's OK for my 50" plasma but it's no good for my 110" projector. The voices are 3' below the faces. That's distracting.


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER (Jan 20, 2014)

AT screen with center channel mounted on wall behind center of screen aimed/angled to MTP or same size/exact same speaker as mains at same height behind AT screen. MTP may need to be further back than 8' on 110" screen for better sound stage presence.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok but what I am asking is if the centre channel uses the same design made by the same manufacturer it will blend better with the left and right channels. Another consideration is how you have the centre placed, is it on a shelf?


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER (Jan 20, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Ok but what I am asking is if the centre channel uses the same design made by the same manufacturer it will blend better with the left and right channels. Another consideration is how you have the centre placed, is it on a shelf?


I believe you are also asking the OP if his mains and center are timbre matched, correct?


----------



## Nodrog (Dec 29, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Ok but what I am asking is if the centre channel uses the same design made by the same manufacturer it will blend better with the left and right channels. Another consideration is how you have the centre placed, is it on a shelf?


The screen hangs from the ceiling to about 2' above the floor, so no, the center channel cannot go on a shelf. I had it sitting on my subwoofer.
I agree it is best to have the 3 front speakers sound the same, for the best blend of acoustic effects, but vocals don't come out of the front left and right channels only the center(as it should be).
I also agree that the best solution is to get an acoustically transparent screen and put the center channel behind it. But that cost some $$ and I have heard that they may compromise video quality (due to all the holes) but I haven't actually seen one yet.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nodrog said:


> The screen hangs from the ceiling to about 2' above the floor, so no, the center channel cannot go on a shelf. I had it sitting on my subwoofer.


Tough situation, sitting only 8' from a 110" screen is very close. Having the speaker on the sub if it was not right at the front edge is no good either as you get reflection off the surface that cancels out some of the sound.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nodrog said:


> The screen hangs from the ceiling to about 2' above the floor, so no, the center channel cannot go on a shelf. I had it sitting on my subwoofer.
> I agree it is best to have the 3 front speakers sound the same, for the best blend of acoustic effects, but vocals don't come out of the front left and right channels only the center(as it should be).
> I also agree that the best solution is to get an acoustically transparent screen and put the center channel behind it. But that cost some $$ and I have heard that they may compromise video quality (due to all the holes) but I haven't actually seen one yet.


I have the SeymourAV XD AT screen, and the weave (there are no visible holes on this screen) is not visible from 10' away in my setup (195" diagonal scope screen). I would contact SeymourAV, and see if they would sell the material or a whole pull down screen...I am thinking the material would be less expensive, and you might be able to just replace the material in your pulldown screen.


----------

